# DIY Waxing shopping list



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Your a nub


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

You don't have to over think this one. Just get a scotchbrite pad, a scraper, and an iron, and some wax, and your set. As for the iron, don't buy a normal steam iron. You need a waxing iron, the difference is that a clothing iron has the holes in the bottom where steam comes out, you don't want that for waxing your board. You can buy a cheap waxing iron for about 20-30 bucks anyway. Don't get me wrong, if you want to go all out, then go for it. I just sit mine on two concrete blocks with a towel wrapped around them, then sweep the wax off of my 3rd floor apt deck and let the wind take care of the rest...lol


----------



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you're set really, that's pretty thorough. Although I don't think you really need to cut up a perfectly good ironing board. I saw a video on hulu where a guy used two milk crates on two sawhorses and that worked great. You could probably fashion something similar without dropping too much. And I think you're right on track with the wax, don't focus on expensive waxes too much, just get good cheap wax you can find in bulk, you'll be much happier.

P.S. - Ignore the 1stgenturbizzle. I apologize on behalf of the rest of us on the forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Btw, If you want to get in to taking care of your board, you might as well get used to doing the edges as well. You will need to deburr and sharpen your edges from time to time to keep them working well. I recommend buying a tuning kit if you want to take the inexpensive route. I have one of these: 
DaKine Deluxe Tune Tuning Kit : Tools | evo

It's not the highest quality, but gets the job done. I like to wax my board every 3-4 trips and i deburr the edges usually after every trip and sharpen whenever needed, which, here on the ICE Coast, is pretty often.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I recommend using a plastic scrapper the first couple/three times you wax just to get a feel of how much and how hard you have to scrape. Then throw the plastic scraper away and use a metal scraper. The metal scraper just makes it so much easier. In fact once you start using a metal scraper you will wonder why you wasted all that time using plastic. I don't think you need to round the corners of the metal scraper either, just be careful, but really once you have done it a few times with plastic you'll find your an instant pro with a metal scraper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

vi3telit3 said:


> I think you're set really, that's pretty thorough. Although I don't think you really need to cut up a perfectly good ironing board. I saw a video on hulu where a guy used two milk crates on two sawhorses and that worked great. You could probably fashion something similar without dropping too much. And I think you're right on track with the wax, don't focus on expensive waxes too much, just get good cheap wax you can find in bulk, you'll be much happier.
> 
> P.S. - Ignore the 1stgenturbizzle. I apologize on behalf of the rest of us on the forum.


Hes my best friend in RL. I was just messing with him. LOL


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

1stgenturbizzle said:


> Hes my best friend in RL. I was just messing with him. LOL


This is true haha.


As for the iron, as long as I dont put water in it steam doesnt come out. I've waxed 2 boards and a set of skis since yesterday(bye bye wax) and my iron is working really nice imo. When I start it up after waxing it smokes for a few minutes because I think the wax in the holes(no its not to hot) but I just let it sit while it does it thing and once its done I get to it. I dont know why I ever paid a shop to wax my stuff before.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Eightfingers said:


> This is true haha.
> 
> 
> As for the iron, as long as I dont put water in it steam doesnt come out. I've waxed 2 boards and a set of skis since yesterday(bye bye wax) and my iron is working really nice imo. When I start it up after waxing it smokes for a few minutes because I think the wax in the holes(no its not to hot) but I just let it sit while it does it thing and once its done I get to it. I dont know why I ever paid a shop to wax my stuff before.


Good to hear an iron with holes in it works; didn't really want too buy an iron


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The cheap irons eventually get wax on the heating element and will cause random fluctuations in temperature and it's not good on your base

Spend the money and get a proper iron you tight asses. It will save money in the end


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> The cheap irons eventually get wax on the heating element and will cause random fluctuations in temperature and it's not good on your base
> 
> Spend the money and get a proper iron you tight asses. It will save money in the end


Damn I hope my dad has that kind of iron then again I don't even know if we own one. Looks like I'll be buying one then


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

dont be cheap...since being cheap will result in u buying a new board:
invest in a good waxing iron. Swix makes the best ones, u can also get a burton one. This should run u the most $55.

household irons have higher temps and the settings are way higher than a wax specific iron, u will overheat ur base and melt all the pores. Not recommended for beginners and neither are metal scrapers.

on ur list u forgot a nylon brush and a felt brush. Swix makes a combi brush which has both on opposite sides. this is used for final buffing


----------

